# Unable to calibrate sound card



## paulisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all I am new to this forum and recently downloaded REW to help measure my studio acoustics. To prepair for the soundcard calibration I connected a balanced 1/4 inch cable from input to output of line 1 in Apollo. I switched the output of Apollo's console to line 1 and started the calibration. I can hear and see the test tone in the output but can't get a reading on the left or right side to match to. I have tried different sample rates and everything I can think of inside of windows and can't get it to work. Any suggestions? 




Windows 8.1 Intel i7-3770 3.4ghz 16gb ram 64 bit, sound card UAD Apollo, behringer ECM 8000.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Which Apollo product are you using? Probably should use an unbalanced TS cable instead, as often the 1/4” inputs on interfaces are unbalanced.

That said, it probably doesn’t matter if you are able to get a sound card calibration. Most interfaces as cheap as $100-150 have ruler flat response, so I’d expect nothing less of Apollo. With native response that good, no calibration is needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## paulisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Wayne,
My interface is the first UAD Apollo which in 8 in and 8 out with 4 mic pre's. I guess I just got stuck in the soundcard calibration as I thought this was where to start. I thought I needed to balance the input and the output with calibration before I took any measurements with my mic. By the way I used both balanced and TS unbalanced cables with the same result. It occurred though that I was attempting to loop back in and out of channel 1 and perhaps I should loop the insert of channel 1 to the main output of Apollo. 

Paul


----------

